# bullsharks



## vladimir

hi all i want to adventure on my own for a few days on st goerges river near st marrys and other places iv never fished there but my concern is bull sharks i used to surf and i had a few encounters with bronze whalers one of them wanted me for lunch when i was surfing . but back to the subject how comon are bull sharks in our water ways to be seen or knock the kayak about has anyone got any experiances in this field .


----------



## scater

Long story short they're not a worry. Have they on very rare occasions bumped a kayak or taken a hooked fish? Yes. Have they ever harmed a kayaker? Not that I know of. Forget about them and go enjoy yourself.


----------



## kayakone

Lots. They're everywhere, even way up into the brackish waters.

Stop worrying, or take up lawn bowls.

trev


----------



## vladimir

thanks guys heaps of help


----------



## dru

Vlad

Let me try to offer some thoughts. The guys aren't really dismissive, it's just that the topic repeats and we forget that what has been said before hasn't necessarily been seen by everyone.

I have been bumped three times in Brisbane. one just a poor little shovel nose that I paddled into in 300mm of water at night. We both left a brown "fear trail" as we flew away at 90 mph in perfectly opposite directions. What can I say, it gets spooky at night on your own. The other two were mistaken hits in brown brackish water following big rains hitting the washy noises of the yak. In retrospect neither was anything to get too worked up about - though it does prove to be a "pulse improver" at the time. Bulls are aggressive little buggers, even the small ones. Obviously I haven't been knocked by anything large. Or been circled by tigers or whites. I guess that would change your perspective. Keep out of the water and it shouldn't be an issue. Careful with landing fish.

I have never come close to being bumped in Sydney. They are here, but the conditions don't seem to lead to direct clashes between yakkers. My paddle time in the two places is about 60/40 to Sydney. I haven't yakked much in St Georges, but honestly it doesn't have the rep of inner Moreton bay when a bit brackish.

Still... it's a head space thing. Previous surfing encounters would prey on my mind for sure. If the theme from jaws is rocking your comfort levels it just isn't going to be fun. In that case I would install a shark shield. Cheap peace of mind imo.

OTOH small bulls are prised for eating, quite a few yakkers target them. Possible add to the target list?


----------



## vladimir

shark sheilds dont work apparently shields attract the sharks not keep em away .its what my mate told me whos in the surfing industry .


----------



## scater

No disrespect but your mate doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Artie

scater said:


> No disrespect but your mate doesn't know what he's talking about.


X 2

I had a small beasty follow my snapper up and he was trying desperately to eat my fish. Had him just below my boat in clear view when my mate turned his shark sheild on, I actually felt sorry for the poor lil shark, it tried to do several pretzel impersonations and then disappeared at a ballistic rate. He wasnt happy, and no, he wasnt "attracted" to the thing.....


----------



## exp2000

Come up here and tell me all about your worries!
Sharkshields won't work on these dinosaurs!
~


----------



## vladimir

thanks guys ill look into it


----------



## vladimir

its the napean river near st marrys im going to i said st georges river near st marys sorry about the eror


----------



## Artie

exp2000 said:


> Come up here and tell me all about your worries!
> Sharkshields won't work on these dinosaurs!
> ~


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## pcbang

hey guys, im pretty much a learner Kayaker, But i have been on boats for many many years and owned a game boat
and just saying my main fisheries is botany bay and out offshore, and i have seen Many many sharks and i was never afraid of them ( Being in a boat ) but now im on a kayak its always in the back of my mind, Though i had a mate down at Batemans bay that was a Mad scuba/free diver he used to go to the continental shelf and litereally thow his free diving gear on and jump over board, always had a shark shield on. he showed me photo's of some BIG GWS and just for fun he would turn his SS off wait for the sharks then turn them on and he swears by them and in my books if a product has been tested to the way he dives and he is happy with it then im buying on! He is crazy,yes he is still alive and now he has kids he tells me he cant belive he used to do it LOL its funny what a family does too a bloke!! But I have only heard good stories with a SS and never heard of a shark attack with a SS i think for around $700 bucks its cheap life insurance

he also told me this, im not sure if its true fact or if its what he beleives. But he told me that the shark can pick up on your heart beat and if your scared or nervous i.e heart beeting fast or slow, but if they pick up on your heart rate going bonkas then your a candidate, he told me when u see a shark hold your breath ( Obviously not till your dead ) and try n calm down!!

anyways just some food for thought


----------



## dru

There is a crazy machismo thing that needs to poo poo the SS. "See, I'm a bloke, not scared of sharks, those SS are a waste of money, look at the hair on my chest". this happens in yakking, scuba, surfing, sea kayaking and elsewhere. Sniff the air for testosterone. Others are simply believers. IMHO More rational people are impressed without necessarily expecting that the SS is full on 100% shark protection.

Most of the info out there says it probably won't help a full on charging feeding GWS once it has launched from below. But equally there is very convincing info showing that "curious sharks" and smaller feeding sharks don't like it at all. And that it is a deterant to any shark. So it's like a seatbelt in your car. Might not save you in every situation, but you sure want to be wearing one if you are in an accident. And a major improver on your chances if you ever do end up in one of those situations.

My earlier point was much more about head space. It's about needing to be comfortable to be able to enjoy. If I was worried about sharks, and I am not in any way suggesting this isn't rational, I would install a SS for peace of mind. Then I might start enjoying again... Which is what it is all about.

To dis' the SS is to dis' a safety device. Again, IMO we should challenge those attitudes the same way we do for PDF, PLB, re-entry practice, and all other safety devices.


----------



## exp2000

pcbang said:


> he also told me this, im not sure if its true fact or if its what he beleives. But he told me that the shark can pick up on your heart beat and if your scared or nervous i.e heart beeting fast or slow, but if they pick up on your heart rate going bonkas then your a candidate, he told me when u see a shark hold your breath ( Obviously not till your dead ) and try n calm down!!


This is 100% true. Sharks are able to sense electrical field changes to one millionth of a volt according to some sources. I reckon if you are nervous your whole body lights up like a big neon sign to a shark allowing them to single out prey with ease.

They have a penchant for biting off snapper lead sinkers as handlines are retreived through the water. I think that the lead sinker speeding through the water creates an electric field which excites them.

I usually act agressively when encountering a large shark underwater. if you act like prey you will be treated like prey.

I recall that one of the gurus on this forum carries a squeeze bottle with some dry pool chlorine in the bottom. Just add water for a cheap instant shark detrrent. Seems like a good strategy to me.
~


----------



## pcbang

that chlorine trick i have heard before, i guess the chemicals in it will poisen the shark if he decides to take a bite.?


----------



## Squidley

Pcbang, that first video showing how the independent static test was performed is very encouraging if what they were saying about the antenna drooping out of range is true. I was happy enough that the moving piece of plastic on the surface wasn't hit.


----------



## exp2000

pcbang said:


> that chlorine trick i have heard before, i guess the chemicals in it will poisen the shark if he decides to take a bite.?


Chlorine would taste pretty bad and that would disuade the shark. Skunk the shark!


----------



## ArWeTherYet

There is no evidence what so ever that says its safer to go kayak fishing with a shark shield than to not. There is evidence that says if you do a kayak safety training coarse with qualified instructor, your chances of surviving and or preventing a kayaking accident is greatly improved.
Yet more people are willing to fork out $600 for a token piece of electronics than spend $60 and a few hours on something that is of true benefit. 
No its not about hairy chest beating its just having your priorities the right way around.
But hey I still wont take a banana out in my boat and will go to great lengths to avoid carrying my kayak backwards, I guess fishermen a a superstitious bunch.


----------



## Squidley

-SS have been proven to repel sharks
-once in a while a kayak has been bumped and bitten
Why wouldn't I get one if I want to fish for snapper with berley at night in SA?

That said you're right about a kayak skills course better preparing people for the much bigger risks. Spending money instead of time and effort is the story of my life.


----------



## dru

ArWeTherYet said:


> There is no evidence what so ever that says its safer to go kayak fishing with a shark shield than to not. There is evidence that says if you do a kayak safety training coarse with qualified instructor, your chances of surviving and or preventing a kayaking accident is greatly improved.
> Yet more people are willing to fork out $600 for a token piece of electronics than spend $60 and a few hours on something that is of true benefit.
> No its not about hairy chest beating its just having your priorities the right way around.
> But hey I still wont take a banana out in my boat and will go to great lengths to avoid carrying my kayak backwards, I guess fishermen a a superstitious bunch.


AWTY, these are not mutually exclusive. Agree entirely on training, but that wasnt the concern here.


----------



## vladimir

i have been around lakes dams ocean since i was born both freshwater and salt water im a very ecxpirienced life gaurd i have my first aid nd all other certigficates i worked on beachers for 3 years ,ive surfed since i was 5 yrs old , i do know a lot of protocalls when it comes to water awernace but im never arogant to it im more then happy to spend 60 dollars to come and do a course , i read an article on this site the three of them went out sailing in kayak in big swells then theguy complaines that his mates didnt rescue him i dont blame his mates because they couldnt see him nor hear him at all now what these three guys did is plain stupidaty i dont care how experianced these guys were . tanker flip over in the ocean consistantly in big swells not that some one in a kayak wont plain stupidaty .


----------



## ArWeTherYet

vladimir said:


> i have been around lakes dams ocean since i was born both freshwater and salt water im a very ecxpirienced life gaurd i have my first aid nd all other certigficates i worked on beachers for 3 years ,ive surfed since i was 5 yrs old , i do know a lot of protocalls when it comes to water awernace but im never arogant to it im more then happy to spend 60 dollars to come and do a course , i read an article on this site the three of them went out sailing in kayak in big swells then theguy complaines that his mates didnt rescue him i dont blame his mates because they couldnt see him nor hear him at all now what these three guys did is plain stupidaty i dont care how experianced these guys were . tanker flip over in the ocean consistantly in big swells not that some one in a kayak wont plain stupidaty .


Mate not one single person, that I'm aware of, has been taken by a shark while kayak fishing in Australia. Some have been circled, bumped into and even bumped off (may of been avoidable if they had better kayak skills, but thats just speculating). If your proficient in self rescue, wear a correctly fitted PFD, have some basic paddle bracing skills and are able to make sound risk analysis on where you paddle based on your skill level and conditions then you are as safe as you can be in most situations. 
If it makes you less anxious by having a Shark Shield, then by all means use one, somebody might get taken one day......but dont get one in the expectations that you are some how more safer if you dont have the basic skills.


----------



## dru

ArWeTherYet said:


> vladimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been around lakes dams ocean since i was born both freshwater and salt water im a very ecxpirienced life gaurd i have my first aid nd all other certigficates i worked on beachers for 3 years ,ive surfed since i was 5 yrs old , i do know a lot of protocalls when it comes to water awernace but im never arogant to it im more then happy to spend 60 dollars to come and do a course , i read an article on this site the three of them went out sailing in kayak in big swells then theguy complaines that his mates didnt rescue him i dont blame his mates because they couldnt see him nor hear him at all now what these three guys did is plain stupidaty i dont care how experianced these guys were . tanker flip over in the ocean consistantly in big swells not that some one in a kayak wont plain stupidaty .
> 
> 
> 
> Mate not one single person, that I'm aware of, has been taken by a shark while kayak fishing in Australia. Some have been circled, bumped into and even bumped off (may of been avoidable if they had better kayak skills, but thats just speculating). If your proficient in self rescue, wear a correctly fitted PFD, have some basic paddle bracing skills and are able to make sound risk analysis on where you paddle based on your skill level and conditions then you are as safe as you can be in most situations.
> If it makes you less anxious by having a Shark Shield, then by all means use one, somebody might get taken one day......but dont get one in the expectations that you are some how more safer if you dont have the basic skills.
Click to expand...

There we go!

x2


----------



## vladimir

thank you evryone for your input lots of help thanks


----------



## billpatt

Most of my encounters have not lasted very long, they see you and take off, or they eat the fish on the end of your line and take off.

Obvisiously at night or in brackish water they come a little closer and may even feel what you are (which for a shark means biting), but as soon as they feel the plastic they are off again.

Like the other guys have said, if you are afraid of sharks, perhaps take up freshwater fishing.
I am no expert, but I would think the use of a shark shield anywhere but offshore in deep water (over 15m) would decrease your chances of catching fish.

I myself love seeing sharks (as long as they are not bigger then my 4.5m yak :lol: ), sea creatures whatever they are amaze me when I see them up close, hence why my wife is constantly getting the poo's with me because I want to go fishing all the time. 8)


----------



## scater

> I am no expert, but I would think the use of a shark shield anywhere but offshore in deep water (over 15m) would decrease your chances of catching fish.


There's no basis for that speculation, the shark shield is designed to work on the sensitivity of the shark to electrical fields. Only a tiny subset of fish have the organs required to sense this:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampullae_of_Lorenzini


----------



## vladimir

im curious cuase you have to activate the shark sheild when you see the shark ,most of the time you wont even see the sharks and if you get bumped of the kayak into the water what hapens when you switch the shark sheild on ? hmm i wonder who will get zapped the shark or the person wearing the shark sheild .


----------



## kayakone

vladimir said:


> im curious cuase you have to activate the shark sheild when you see the shark ,most of the time you wont even see the sharks and if you get bumped of the kayak into the water what hapens when you switch the shark sheild on ? hmm i wonder who will get zapped the shark or the person wearing the shark sheild .


I've accidentally activated it a few times by bumping the on switch. This was on the BFS when I had it between my legs. Guess what?....it works on wet lycra. As the pulsing continued to shock me, I nearly leapt overboard, to join the sharks. Wasn't funny at the time.

trev


----------



## Squidley

I've had fish follow me around while diving with an SS on, only bothered them when they got close enough for a tingle. It's got a boot to it if you touch it wrong hey Trev  Vlad, the battery lasts five-six hours so I usually just keep it on for the whole trip unless I don't have access to power, then I just switch it on if I'm berleying, bleeding a fish or it's dark.


----------



## spork

kayakone said:


> vladimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> im curious cuase you have to activate the shark sheild when you see the shark ,most of the time you wont even see the sharks and if you get bumped of the kayak into the water what hapens when you switch the shark sheild on ? hmm i wonder who will get zapped the shark or the person wearing the shark sheild .
> 
> 
> 
> I've accidentally activated it a few times by bumping the on switch. This was on the BFS when I had it between my legs. Guess what?....it works on wet lycra. As the pulsing continued to shock me, I nearly leapt overboard, to join the sharks. Wasn't funny at the time.
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

vladimir - thats a bit like saying you only put a pfd on when you're about to fall off / out / in. They have an (approx) 6 hour battery life, that would be long enough to have one on for the duration of most trips.

trev - I'm going to whip the hat around to buy you a go-pro. :lol:


----------



## kayakone

spork said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've accidentally activated it a few times by bumping the on switch. This was on the BFS when I had it between my legs. Guess what?....it works on wet lycra. As the pulsing continued to shock me, I nearly leapt overboard, to join the sharks. Wasn't funny at the time.
> trev
> 
> 
> 
> trev - I'm going to whip the hat around to buy you a go-pro. :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, it would have provided some entertainment, to be sure.....between my thighs with the wedding tackle nearby. I think Beekeeper saw one or two of those episodes. He's probably still laughing.

BTW, I reckon the switch is too easily turned on. It is not pleasant.

trev


----------



## CET

As I understand how shark shields work, they send out a signal that is strong enough to cause the shark discomfort. When a shark gets close to a person wearing a shark shield the discomfort is enough to make the shark turn away.

However, the signal they use is a signal that must be received by the shark. A shark picks up signals of an injured fish and that is the signal that is apparently used by a shark shield. But, the signal is so strong, when the shark gets close, it aggravates it and it has to turn away.

What then is happening is, the shark shield is what attracted the shark in the first place. A shark can detect an injured fish from a kilometer away, a shark shield with a stronger signal can attract a shark from 10 kilometers away.

The person wearing the shark shield may eventually be protected, but anyone within the vicinity may be attacked.

And if you haven't heard of anyone being attacked while wearing a shark shield, you have now. A girl conducting a snokling tour at Garden Island near Perth was attacked while wearing a shark shield, apparently it malfunctioned.

There is every possibility that shark shields are what is attracting sharks into shallower waters, and the cause of a lot of attacks.

There were less shark attacks before shark shields were invented. One would think that with more people wearing shark shields attacks would be less.

I personally think they should be banned until further studies have been made on their effects on sharks.

Pete


----------



## exp2000

CET said:


> As I understand how shark shields work, they send out a signal that is strong enough to cause the shark discomfort. When a shark gets close to a person wearing a shark shield the discomfort is enough to make the shark turn away.
> 
> However, the signal they use is a signal that must be received by the shark. A shark picks up signals of an injured fish and that is the signal that is apparently used by a shark shield. But, the signal is so strong, when the shark gets close, it aggravates it and it has to turn away.
> 
> What then is happening is, the shark shield is what attracted the shark in the first place. A shark can detect an injured fish from a kilometer away, a shark shield with a stronger signal can attract a shark from 10 kilometers away.
> 
> The person wearing the shark shield may eventually be protected, but anyone within the vicinity may be attacked.
> 
> And if you haven't heard of anyone being attacked while wearing a shark shield, you have now. A girl conducting a snokling tour at Garden Island near Perth was attacked while wearing a shark shield, apparently it malfunctioned.
> 
> There is every possibility that shark shields are what is attracting sharks into shallower waters, and the cause of a lot of attacks.
> 
> There were less shark attacks before shark shields were invented. One would think that with more people wearing shark shields attacks would be less.
> 
> I personally think they should be banned until further studies have been made on their effects on sharks.
> 
> Pete


That should throw some blood into the water. I can see the sharks circling already, hungry to discect your body of wisdom  
~


----------



## Squidley

A shark's electrical sensors may have a short range, but they can smell hubris a thousand miles away.


----------



## scater

Sigh, ok



CET said:


> As I misunderstand how shark shields work, they send out a signal that is strong enough to cause the shark discomfort. When a shark gets close to a person wearing a shark shield the discomfort is enough to make the shark turn away.
> 
> However, the signal they use is a signal that must be received by the shark. A shark picks up signals of an injured fish and that is the signal that is apparently used by a shark shield.What's your source for this? And don't say "my mate who works in the surf industry" But, the signal is so strong, when the shark gets close, it aggravates it and it has to turn away. They're both electrical signals, so yeah they're the same. So is the impulse that makes your heart beat and the power coming out of your wall socket. Want to stick a fork in there?
> 
> What then is happening is, the shark shield is what attracted the shark in the first place. Bollocks. Prove it. A shark can detect an injured fish from a kilometer away, a shark shield with a stronger signal can attract a shark from 10 kilometers away. Pure conjecture. You've pulled this straight out of your arse.
> 
> The person wearing the shark shield may eventually be protected, but anyone within the vicinity may be attacked. More conjecture.
> 
> And if you haven't heard of anyone being attacked while wearing a shark shield, you have now. A girl conducting a snokling tour at Garden Island near Perth was attacked while wearing a shark shield, apparently it malfunctioned. The only references I can find for this story say she had the SS turned off when the attack happened
> 
> There is every possibility that shark shields are what is attracting sharks into shallower waters, and the cause of a lot of attacks. Bullshit
> 
> There were less shark attacks before shark shields were invented. Bullshit One would think that with more people wearing shark shields attacks would be less.
> 
> I personally think they should be banned until further studies have been made on their effects on sharks.
> 
> Pete


What a pile of garbage - hearsay and conjecture. Where's Indy with his straw man quote?


----------



## BIGKEV

We are all at much greater risk driving our cars to and from our launch points.

Personally I want a dickhead shield to keep the other dickheads in cars away from me.

If they can't make one of these then I'll settle for a hoverboard.


----------



## Squidley

scater said:


> What a pile of garbage - hearsay and conjecture. Where's Indy with his straw man quote?


Yeah seriously if CET wrote a paragraph of that post for each word in the google search "range of ampullae of lorenzini" he wouldn't have been able to finish writing it all.


----------



## Bretto

BIGKEV said:


> Personally I want a dickhead shield to keep the other dickheads in cars away from me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CET

Thank you for your input Scater.

My post started with, "As I understand it," this is from information that I have read on the Shark Shield. and, no I do not make A copy of everything I have read.

However Scater, since you consider my post bullshit and pulled out of my arse, you must know how the shark shield works.

Please enlighten me.

Pete


----------



## BIGKEV

It's funny how people find info that relates to thier own perception of a subject, or if the information can be interpreted in different fashions then one will often interpret it to their way of thinking without actually taking other interpretations into consideration.

By reading what you have written about Shark Shields, CET, you obviously have no faith in this particular product and will seemingly always gravitate towards any negative aspects of this equipment, calling for it to be banned was in my opinion a little bit silly.

To make statements such as this


CET said:


> There were less shark attacks before shark shields were invented. One would think that with more people wearing shark shields attacks would be less.


 is drawing a very long bow and Scater is pretty well on the money with the bullshit call.

Sharks are a natural part of the ecosystem and inhabit waters from the coldest deepest oceans to well upstream into the fresh water reaches of our local rivers. Of course their also in the shallows, because this is where the bait is, if the bait is there, the predators will be there too. You're statements to date have been a bit far fetched and misinformed and seem to be based on what you choose to believe rather than collating facts and making informed choices.

But we are all missing the point here because I just want a hoverboard before I'm to old to ride it.

Kev


----------



## exp2000

BIGKEV said:


> It's funny how people find info that relates to thier own perception of a subject, or if the information can be interpreted in different fashions then one will often interpret it to their way of thinking without actually taking other interpretations into consideration.


I would think it axiomatic to say that is a classic trait of human nature to selectively use literature to justify their own positions and preconceptions.

A dispassionate individual will weigh an overview of literature on any given subject in the balance in order to arrive at an informed conclusion.

In my experience these people constitute the few, not the many.
~


----------



## scater

CET said:


> Thank you for your input Scater.
> 
> My post started with, "As I understand it," this is from information that I have read on the Shark Shield. and, no I do not make A copy of everything I have read.
> 
> However Scater, since you consider my post bullshit and pulled out of my arse, you must know how the shark shield works.
> 
> Please enlighten me.
> 
> Pete


You can't come on here, make a bunch of outrageous claims and then place the burden of proof on others to disprove you! Nevertheless, in the interests of debunking:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protecti ... nic_Device
http://www.google.com.au/patents/US4211980.pdf


----------



## Squidley

Hubris makes a fun anecdote: the sharkshield user being attacked is like the monster killing its prideful creator. You could also correctly argue that someone who's bought and leans on a sharkshield for peace of mind will be inclined to seek positive anecdotes that justify their purchase (that's me). A number of those positive anecdotes however come from credible sources:

-The sharkshield had positive results when tested in South Africa and Pt Lincoln by Flinders University
-On the notion of the SS attracting sharks from afar: the electrical sensors of the shark have a short range and you'll find that info in a number of places that aren't shark repellant device commercial sites or Wikipedia

Anyway why would anyone run a scam selling non working shark repellant devices in Australia where we have heavy regulation, story hungry tabloid media and plenty of sharks to go around? Surely there'd be more low key snake oil you could sell.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

I was going to use the anecdote of a 3 year old and there blanky, but I thought the wiser.

It can be psychologically traumatic to take someones security blanket away, best to keep it with you and hope you have enough skills to handle any real world incidents. ;-)


----------



## Squidley

It's true, I get slightly stressed out when I hear the low battery beeping








and I'll concede that there's lots of other safety gear and skills that address much bigger risks for less money and effort, but what I'm arguing is there's enough evidence that the SS does its job. So my combi van has an airbag, what of it.


----------



## CET

I find the tone of some posts to be rude and aggressive and I don't think there is any chance of a logical debate on shark shields.

I'm out.

Pete


----------



## kayakone

I throw my fat arse in the water quite a bit throughout summer, so they must work. Changing the subject a bit, to a much greater need....



exp2000 said:


> (page 1 of this thread)
> Come up here and tell me all about your worries!
> Sharkshields won't work on these dinosaurs!
> ~


That's what they need to work on next! A big lizard repellant.  

trev


----------



## Bretto

CET said:


> I find the tone of some posts to be rude and aggressive and I don't think there is any chance of a logical debate on shark shields.


Pete

I don't believe anyone meant for you to take offence to any of the posts. As Dru noted on page one of this thread, this topic comes up without a doubt every couple of months. The majority of guys who have posted in this thread frequent waters with healthy shark populations. Their advice usually comes from years of experience.

If you've been around yak or diving forums long enough your bound to come across a number of video clips of members putting the the devices to the test on a variety of different models of toothy critters. There is enough video evidence available to the public for consumers to make up their own mind as to whether they want one or as to whether they believe the technology works.

As for my own experiences, I had none when I used own one of the units. I bought it for a Double Island trip which in the end I couldn't make it to. The only close experience I know of is one of the old man's clubbie mates who hooked a small tiger shark near Moreton. He noted he couldn't get it near the yak while the unit was on. While that would be enough evidence for me, it may not be enough for others.

As for a debate on the technology. I'll leave that for the scientists.


----------



## scater

CET said:


> I don't think there is any chance of a logical debate on shark shields.
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Pete


Bit of a self fulfilling prophecy there but I digress. I didn't at first realise you were such a new member here. For my part I apologise if I offended you. The forum here has a long history of robust debate and generally speaking, if you post up spurious information you're going to be called on it. Don't let that put you off, it would be a shame if you missed out on all this place has to offer as a result.


----------



## BIGKEV

CET said:


> I find the tone of some posts to be rude and aggressive and I don't think there is any chance of a logical debate on shark shields.
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Pete


But you poked the bear?

What are we going to do if it bites somebody else?

Dammit now I'm going to have to find me some bear repellant or should I just lay still and play dead?


----------



## BIGKEV

BrettoQLD said:


> I'll leave that for the scientists.


Yeah, Science is amazing,
Not for me though, cause I'm sick of waiting,
I've been patient,
I really have, I've been reasonable,
now it's time to say what I needed to
Dear Science, cheers for the iPods,
white goods, yeah thanks for the cyborgs,
top work on the light bulb
that was quite cool,
But, WHERE'S MY HOVERBOARD?

sorry, fave song at the moment.....couldn't help myself, all this talk of science just keeps me humming this song all day


----------



## GlenelgKiller

CET said:


> I find the tone of some posts to be rude and aggressive and I don't think there is any chance of a logical debate on shark shields.
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Pete


We are always up for a logical debate Pete but that works both ways. A few of your claims were on the extreme side but if you can provide sources / references / experiences to back them up then I'm sure you will find people more understanding of your viewpoint.

For mine I have had the SS for around 6 months after purchasing from BrettoQLD. Certainly makes me feel a lot more comfortable sitting out in the dark berlying up for snapper down here! Prior to having one I may have still gone out after dark but not sure I would have had the balls to berley up in the dirty winter water which is fairly critical to success.

I did get an opportunity a few months back to sneak up on a 4 or 5 ft bronzie playing around in the shallows. Had the SS off at first and when I switched it on it POQ. Was it the yak or the SS that startled it? Who knows.


----------



## kayakone

BIGKEV said:


> WHERE'S MY HOVERBOARD?


This is what you need Kev:

http://www.darktube.org/watch/red-bull- ... ck-flips/2

Cockpit view: http://www.darktube.org/watch/red-bull- ... helicopter

Two big turbines, and a fixed rotor .... about $ 12 M and a _very_ high time pilot.

trev


----------



## Daveyak




----------



## kayakone

Daveyak said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Thegaff

It might be just me but im more worried about getting collected by some guy in a boat not watching where he's going then i am about sharks.


----------



## Deefa

Thegaff said:


> It might be just me but im more worried about getting collected by some guy in a boat not watching where he's going then i am about sharks.











For hunting through to perimeter defense, every Hobie needs a gun...


----------



## dru

Squidley said:


> It's true, I get slightly stressed out when I hear the low battery beeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll concede that there's lots of other safety gear and skills that address much bigger risks for less money and effort, but what I'm arguing is there's enough evidence that the SS does its job. So my combi van has an airbag, what of it.


THIS.

I don't get on with electronics in salt water, I'm just not that clever. But last Sunday, I could have used this blanket.

So, I'm not proud...


----------



## SLB

my shark shield works when i turn it on free diving near sharks, they seem to swim away and not come back


----------



## spork

Bull sharks don't frighten me!

The GWS ate them all down here...


----------



## Neal013

ive had one swim by me before just cruised on pass me and went on with hes day. if you jumped in the water and started splashing around thats when your going to have dramas with a bully.


----------

